# [Sammelthread] Fleisch!



## Gamer090 (24. April 2017)

Hi zusammen

In diesem Thread möchte ich alles über Fleisch besprechen únd auch was ihr empfehlen könnt, nicht das billige Supermarktfleisch das 50 Gewürze und was weiss ich noch alles mögliche drin hat. Es geht mir um das Fleisch das eine gute Qualität hat und damit meine ich, das was nur mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt werden muss um gut zu sein. 

Eines meiner Favoriten ist das Block House Rumpsteak, kostet zwar rund 10€ das Stück aber Argentinisches Fleisch ist einfach der Hammer  Kann ich nur empfehlen es mal zu kaufen, ihr werdet es lieben.  Deren Burger sind auch nicht schlecht aber ein Steak ist was ganz anderes.

Das Japanische Kobe Rind muss ich auch mal probieren, soll das beste Rindfleisch der Welt sein, bin auf jeden Neidisch der es mal probiert hat  Bei den Preisen leider unbezahlbar für mich, aber sollte ich mal nach Japan fliegen dann werde ich es sicher mal probieren.

Burger mit Irish Angus hatte ich auch schon und sind ebenfalls sehr lecker aber das Argentinische ist für mich noch ein bisschen besser und 1000 mal besser als das billige Supermarktfleisch das nach Fett und nix anderem schmeckt.  

Was sind eure Favoriten beim Fleisch? 

P.S @Vegetarier und Veganer, bitte keine Sprüche wie schlimm es ist Fleisch zu essen, Danke


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

Ich liebe Steaks, mindestens viermal die Woche brauche ich eins.
Am liebsten ist mir ein Entrecote/Rib Eye Dry Aged im Southbend/ Beefer Medium Rare zubereitet. Dazu S&P, fertig. Beilage braucht es nicht. Als Vorspeise ein gutes Tartar, als Nachtisch was Schokoladiges.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

Das sieht nach diesem Goldhorn Nobelsteakhouse aus (die Bilder meine ich).


----------



## tdi-fan (24. April 2017)

Fleisch in jeglicher Form vom Highland Cattle beispielsweise, aber nur aus ganzjähriger stressfreier Außenhaltung 

Und natürlich Wild  Gab's gerade Sonntag


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Das sieht nach diesem Goldhorn Nobelsteakhouse aus (die Bilder meine ich).



Ja das ist der Goldhorn Beefclub


----------



## Gamer090 (24. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich liebe Steaks, mindestens viermal die Woche brauche ich eins.
> Am liebsten ist mir ein Entrecote/Rib Eye Dry Aged im Southbend/ Beefer Medium Rare zubereitet. Dazu S&P, fertig. Beilage braucht es nicht. Als Vorspeise ein gutes Tartar, als Nachtisch was Schokoladiges.


4 mal die Woche? Ui soviel esse ich höchstens in Monat  



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Fleisch in jeglicher Form vom Highland Cattle beispielsweise, aber nur aus ganzjähriger stressfreier Außenhaltung
> 
> Und natürlich Wild  Gab's gerade Sonntag


Wild esse ich auch gerne, besonders Hirsch


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. April 2017)

Da ich aufm Land (Vater: Landwirt) groß geworden bin und es kenne zu fragen, "wen esse ich gerade?" ist für mich natürlich das Fleisch vom eigenen Hof immer das Beste  egal, ob Geflügel, Rind oder etwas anderes ^^

Ich sag auch beim Steak nicht nein, aber es muss nicht aus Argentinien sein. Deutsches Fleisch, was lange genug gehangen hat, schmeckt nicht unbedingt schlechter 

Da ich nicht mehr zu Hause wohne und mir nicht jeden Tag ein Rumpsteak leisten kann, muss aber auch das Fleisch ausm Supermarkt bzw von der Frischetheke herhalten ^^


----------



## T-Drive (24. April 2017)

Eigentlich will ich nur Fleisch das ich schon zu Lebzeiten gekannt habe. Funktioniert leider nicht immer.

(Also aus meiner Region, am besten von den Züchtern die ich persönlich kenne und daher weiß was die Tiere zu fressen bekamen und wie sie gelebt haben.)


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2017)

Also wie jetzt, kein billiges Supermarktfleisch, aber dann Blockhouse? 
Das gibt's bei uns ganz normal im Supermarkt und ist ganz bestimmt nicht das teuerste da. 
Ich nehme meist was gerade da ist. 
Wobei meist das Dry Aged und das als Rumpsteak. 
Gerne aber auch T-Bone. 
Welches Rind das nun genau ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Was ich ziemlich lecker finde, ist Krokodil oder Bison.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wie jetzt, kein billiges Supermarktfleisch, aber dann Blockhouse?
> Das gibt's bei uns ganz normal im Supermarkt und ist ganz bestimmt nicht das teuerste da.
> Ich nehme meist was gerade da ist.
> Wobei meist das Dry Aged und das als Rumpsteak.
> ...



Ich weiss nicht ob du jemals Fleisch von Block House hattest, es ist deutlich besser als das stinknormale Eigenmarkefleisch des Supermarktes. 

Krokodil hatte ich mal in einem Australischem Restaurant und war zwar lecker, aber irgendwie gab es für keinen WoW Effekt. 
Bison habe ich auch schon mal gekauft aber nur weil es reduziert war wegen dem Datum, das ist Sehr teuer! War unglaublich gut und ich hatte bis du es jetzt erwähnt hast ganz vergessen.

Es muss nicht immer das teuerste sein, es muss einfach nr sehr gut schmecken.


----------



## tdi-fan (25. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es muss nicht immer das teuerste sein, es muss einfach nr sehr gut schmecken.



Der Fehler, den auch viele Schlachter machen, ist das Rindfleisch zu kurz abhängen zu lassen, vermutlich aus Zeit- und Kostengründen, und das schmeckt man nachher auch. Gutes Rindfleisch braucht einfach seine oder mehr Zeit, das ist einfach so.


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob du jemals Fleisch von Block House hattest, es ist deutlich besser als das stinknormale Eigenmarkefleisch des Supermarktes.


Nicht wirklich. 
Das Eigenmarkefleisch, wenn man es denn so nennen will, ist das Dry Aged Beef und da ist Blockhouse nicht wirklich besser. 
Vor allem bekomme ich da frisch geschnittenes Fleisch und nicht abgepacktes, meist noch ziemlich hellrotes Fleisch.


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2017)

Es kommt immer auf die Eigenmarke und die Filiale an. zB ist die Edeka Eigenmarke um Welten besser als das Blockhouse.
Beim Blockhouse kommt es auch darauf an, ob am Stück oder einzeln abgepackt. Am Stück ist die Qualität besser.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2017)

Edekaeigenmarke kann ich nicht essen, schon diverses probiert aber nie wirklich zufrieden gewesen  Manchmal gehe ich schon zur Fleischtheke und hole mir dort was ich suche aber kein Bock jedes mal anzustehen


----------



## Leob12 (25. April 2017)

Also seitdem ich meinen Fleischkonsum drastisch reduziert habe, kaufe ich mein Fleisch beim Fleischer in meiner Nähe, der auch relativ viele gute Restaurants in meiner Stadt beliefert.  Kostet zwar mehr, aber dadurch dass ich weniger Fleisch esse steige ich sogar günstiger aus und freue mich wenn ich dann ein gutes Stück Fleisch am Teller habe. 

An Steak etc habe ich mich in der neuen Wohnung noch nicht rangetraut, der Herd ist mir noch etwas suspekt und Grill habe ich keinen. 
Deshalb gibt wenn (vl 1-2x alle 14 Tage) entweder Cordon Bleu, Wiener Schnitzel, Schweinsbraten (muss mich noch zwischen Schopf und Schulter entscheiden, beide haben etwas für sich, tendiere aber eher zu Schulter) oder Schweinsmedaillons. Bei den Medaillons experimentiere ich ein bisschen mit den Soßen, da passt so viel gut dazu. Rotwein, Pfeffer, Kräuter, Bratensoße, Rahmsoße...

Wenn ich irgendwo im Geschäft ein gutes Angebot erwische, nehme ich auch hin und wieder das Fleisch, aber da immer im Stück anstatt geschnitten.


----------



## s-icon (26. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Edekaeigenmarke kann ich nicht essen, schon diverses probiert aber nie wirklich zufrieden gewesen



Edeka Eigenmarke No.1 Steaks sind mit das beste im normalen Einzelhandel. Gibt es natürlich nur an der Frischfleischtheke


----------



## True Monkey (26. April 2017)

Einer meiner liebsten online Shops

Gourmetfleisch – die zartesten und saftigsten Steaks

Es gibt zwei Dinge die ich liebe ...

Gutes Bier und saftige Steaks 
Da ich aber frühzeitig erkennen mußte das mir metzgern nicht liegt bestelle ich mir das lieber und sorge für den Biernachschub


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Gourmetfleisch – die zartesten und saftigsten Steaks


Also ich finde das Bild zu "PRIME BEEF MENU" irgendwie irreführend wenn man das mit dem Rest vergleicht xD


----------



## Gamer090 (3. September 2017)

Was sagt ihr dazu? Ein Stück Japanisches  Rind aus Kobe, genauer gesagt Matsusaka Beef, ein Steak stolze 245€!!!!!  Ab 9:00 geht es mit dem Restaurant los und danach sieht man noch wie es zubereitet wird.Um es sich einigermassen leisten zu können isst er das günstigere davon, anstatt als Steak in Streifen, teuer bleibt es trotzdem  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKFep4ekvx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -TINTIN- (10. September 2017)

Ein Traum eines jeden Vegetariers und Veganers xD


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu? Ein Stück Japanisches  Rind aus Kobe, genauer gesagt Matsusaka Beef, ein Steak stolze 245€!!!!!  Ab 9:00 geht es mit dem Restaurant los und danach sieht man noch wie es zubereitet wird.Um es sich einigermassen leisten zu können isst er das günstigere davon, anstatt als Steak in Streifen, teuer bleibt es trotzdem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist mir eindeutig zu teuer. Aber wenn mir einer eins ausgibt probiere ich das gerne.


----------

